# Badminton in Dubai



## Ginger81 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

Misses and I are looking to move across to dubai with work and we were wondering of there were any decent Badminton clubs out there?

Or even if there are people on here after a game?


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Ginger81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Misses and I are looking to move across to dubai with work and we were wondering of there were any decent Badminton clubs out there?
> 
> Or even if there are people on here after a game?


Hey there are lots of buildings with Badminton courts in them......i have been playing quite a bit.

Let me know when ur here and wanna get a game!

Cheers


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Badminton "Shuttle Masters I" League


----------



## niraj84 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would suggest Duplays as well - they are quite good and have a range of sports activities they offer.


----------



## Sazzle75 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Badders*



Ginger81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Misses and I are looking to move across to dubai with work and we were wondering of there were any decent Badminton clubs out there?
> 
> Or even if there are people on here after a game?



I'll have a hit with you ! I've got a cracking backhand - bit like Taufik  Hope you mange to find something x


----------



## Ginger81 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sazzle,

Sounds great, I'll be glad to take on your Taufik backhand. Haven't met my match as yet but I'm keen to find it.

Ever seen a roundhouse backhand, my missUs will show, I find it amazing how she does. Difficult to keep a straight face!


----------



## Transcendentalist (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

It been a long time since i dusted my kit and would love to get back to regular evening games in and around the dubai marina area... Pls do drop me a line on sajid.abdul at gmail ot com if anyone is interested..


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

I'd been keen for a game - I played at club / league level in the UK but haven't played since I got to Dubai in October. Would like to start up playing regularly again. I'm also Dubai Marina area but the only club I've heard about so far is up near the airport.


----------



## Transcendentalist (Feb 5, 2012)

I have found a court that can be rented out in al quoz... planning to check it out tomm at 7pm... anyone who is interested is more than welcome to join


----------



## samdaman (Feb 5, 2012)

Im in as well for a game of badminton guys. lets start a team so we can rent badminton court from duplays.


----------



## NishanthWarlock (Aug 4, 2016)

Please help me to join any groups. i need to play more to get stronger.


----------



## flipscreen (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,
I'm Kamran from Sports Recoil, I have badminton courts in Al Barsha that you can book. Call me on 0544462770


----------

